# Beware of Autorecords....



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Some may know this but autorecords on the R15 will also record PPVs. And when it tries to record the show it get's REAL annoying. I setup a keyword search on "SPACE" and told the R15 to autorecord all matches. It found Zathura which is in PPV status. The R15 also found many other matches and I told it to record all. This was yesterday.

Today it asked me if I wanted to buy Zathura at the time it was recording it. At this time I had no option to say no. Only OK. Exit did not work. Eventually the message "went away". Is this like the 5 minute change channel message?

Then my R15 recorded Zathura and at the end, everything was hung with a message that the "showing was no longer available". My R15 was stuck at that message. The message stated "This showing is no longer available. Press Select on Showings for other show times." The highlighted field is labeled as "showings". I pressed SELECT and for about 5 seconds I see all the showings, which also indicate the Zathura showing that was recorded. Then the R15 went back to the same message. I pressed SELECT again, and again I saw all the showings for a few seconds and then it returned to the same message. 

Now, as I have been typing this the "no longer available" message is gone and it's playing/recording the next show it was suppose to. Now I have Zathura in MYVOD with the $ next to it and at this point in time the response to remote key presses is about 20 seconds. Pressing MYVOD took 30 seconds to come up.

I have 99 items in the TDL, 34 in SLs and 50 in History. This unit is running like crap. BTW, I'm loading it up so I can do more investigation on the files. I want to get to the max of everything to see what the files look like.

This is just strange stuff.


----------



## cybok0 (Jan 5, 2006)

Thanks now I know not to autorecord


----------



## morgantown (Nov 16, 2005)

You WILL by this PPV! DTV wants their four dollars...


----------



## FLWingNut (Nov 19, 2005)

It will also try to autorecord from channels you can't even receive. The autorecord function, in its current incarnation, is practically useless.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

cybok0 said:


> Thanks now I know not to autorecord


I guess you can autorecord, but you better review the entire list it presents.

In all, the autorecord process seems very....clunky. Even when presented with the list of programs it will record, "--" doesn't delete particular shows. You need to select the show and then delete it. And even that returns you to a list of shows with a blank title. So did it delete that from what you autorecorded or not?


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> Today it asked me if I wanted to buy Zathura at the time it was recording it. At this time I had no option to say no. Only OK. Exit did not work. Eventually the message "went away". Is this like the 5 minute change channel message?


Sounds like it wanted to display the program on the main tuner, so it was asking if you wanted to buy it so it could display it. Maybe that was it's logic?


----------



## Palsgraf99 (Mar 17, 2006)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> Sounds like it wanted to display the program on the main tuner, so it was asking if you wanted to buy it so it could display it. Maybe that was it's logic?


That's exactly what happened to me yesterday with my R15. I had a PPV movie recording and a non-PPV movie recording at the same time. I had been watching a previously recorded program and then hit the stop button. It immediately asked if I wanted to buy the PPV. I just hit the List button to go back to my VOD listing and chose another pre-recorded video to watch while the two movies finished out. The problem is, IIRC, the only options it gave were to buy it now or stop the recording. I had to take what I consider evasive action to get around the GUI's request for action and access my VOD. The GUI needs to be a little more user friendly and offer some explanation for its requests for action.


----------



## zortapa (Nov 16, 2005)

FLWingNut said:


> It will also try to autorecord from channels you can't even receive. The autorecord function, in its current incarnation, is practically useless.


D* killed the autorecord function in mid February by making all R15s believe that the can record from ALL channels. (Apparently, they had to break the autorecord function to put a bandaid on another problem!) Before that point, autorecord seemed to be working just fine.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

zortapa said:


> D* killed the autorecord function in mid February by making all R15s believe that the can record from ALL channels. (Apparently, they had to break the autorecord function to put a bandaid on another problem!) Before that point, autorecord seemed to be working just fine.


Correct, they had to flag all channels as those you receive so that the RSN's worked correctly. Fix one problem in coding by creating another. Another example of the tail waging the dog.

Earl, now that the RSN problem was temporarily fixed, are they even working on a real fix or is this how it will continue to work?


----------



## ad301 (Mar 30, 2004)

zortapa said:


> D* killed the autorecord function in mid February by making all R15s believe that the can record from ALL channels. (Apparently, they had to break the autorecord function to put a bandaid on another problem!) Before that point, autorecord seemed to be working just fine.


Autorecord has recorded from all channels since the initial release in November. It was one of the things I reported on in my initial testing, and rejection, of the r15.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

You can auto record a PPV and you don't get billed for it until you actually watch it.....


----------



## zortapa (Nov 16, 2005)

ad301 said:


> Autorecord has recorded from all channels since the initial release in November. It was one of the things I reported on in my initial testing, and rejection, of the r15.


I believe the R15 used the "favorites" to determine which channels could be recorded. If you left it set at the default of "All Channels" then the R15 tried to record from all channels. However, if use redefined your favorites to be only those that you received (or some other subset of channels) then the AUTORECORD would look only at the specified channels.

Perhaps our different experiences were due to something else, but for me the autorecord function worked perfectly from early 12/05 through mid 2/06.


----------



## ad301 (Mar 30, 2004)

zortapa said:


> I believe the R15 used the "favorites" to determine which channels could be recorded. If you left it set at the default of "All Channels" then the R15 tried to record from all channels. However, if use redefined your favorites to be only those that you received (or some other subset of channels) then the AUTORECORD would look only at the specified channels.
> 
> Perhaps our different experiences were due to something else, but for me the autorecord function worked perfectly from early 12/05 through mid 2/06.


The r15 has _never_ used favorite channels to filter finds. It's one of the biggest problems with the find function, and therefore also with autorecording finds.

Now, that's not to say that every recording made by an autorecord would be from a bad channel. There could be lots from correct channels. But over time there will also definitely be recordings from incorrect channels as well. And it has been that way since the beginning, I noted that behavior back in November. (see attachments below)

From 12/05 through 2/06, how many autorecords were you running? What were the search terms? How many recordings resulted? Were there definitely matches on non-received channels, which were not recorded? Maybe we can figure out why your experience was different from mine.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

I wish they'd get the "Channels I Receive" list working that would be a nice start then they could make it work off of the current favorites list.


----------

